# Tradewinds cruise club- multiple cabins



## abc31 (Dec 8, 2013)

I would like to take a trip with Tradewinds Cruise Club next year with two friends. Is there any way to accomplish this other than booking it through Tradewinds at full price?   First of all, would two of us ladies  be able to share one cabin? And is there any way to get a second one on the same boat? I know  RCI doesn't allow you to book 2 exchanges. Is that their rule or twcc"s?  could I possibly get another one through SFX or through an owner? One of my fiends has a relative with an RCI account who could book a cabin for her, but is there a way to know if it would be the same boat?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 8, 2013)

That is Tradewinds cruise rules and they do enforce it.  You could get another RCI member to book a cabin on the same dates.  Or you could rent a cabin from a TW owner.  Then you could email or call TW, I am sure they would likely put all of the inbound exchangers on the same boat.  They usually get the classic class boats.  Occasionally they get an upgrade to a new boat.  But only if there is only a cancellation or empty cabin on the newer boat.  But with 2 cabins that is likely not going to happen.  But I am sure they would ensure that you are both book on the same boat. They are pretty easy to work with. Sharing a cabin with 2 women is fine, but you will not have much privacy or space, just be aware.  But you likely will only change, shower and sleep in your cabin.  Everything else you do on deck or in the salon.


----------



## SciTchr (Dec 18, 2013)

We booked a cabin on a BVI Tradewinds trade with RCI right after our friends booked the same date. Before confirming, I called TW and asked if we would be put on the same boat. They assured us that we would, so we booked it. Like you, we wanted to go with friends and had looked into booking directly with TW. So, for us, this trade will work out, but you have to be lucky to find multiple RCI openings for your date.


----------



## socalnewf (Jan 2, 2014)

We did this last year on Tradewinds, we booked one cabin through exchange then booked the other through a member referral. You would need check dates available on RCI (either exchange or extra vacation) then contact Tradewinds to see if another cabin is available through a referral. The referral price is a reduced rate at approx $2500 (give or take) which includes the AI fee. To get a referral, look up Tradewinds Cruise Club on Facebook and ask for a referral, you will get plenty of folks willing to help out. Good Luck!


----------



## socalnewf (Jan 2, 2014)

We did this last year on Tradewinds, we booked one cabin through exchange then booked the other through a member referral. You would need check dates available on RCI (either exchange or extra vacation) then contact Tradewinds to see if another cabin is available through a referral. The referral price is a reduced rate at approx $2500 (give or take) which includes the AI fee. To get a referral, look up Tradewinds Cruise Club on Facebook and ask for a referral, you will get plenty of folks willing to help out. Good Luck!!


----------



## pharmgirl (Jan 2, 2014)

How many cabins on boat?


----------



## socalnewf (Jan 2, 2014)

Typically four


----------



## SciTchr (Feb 17, 2014)

*# of cabins*

We just returned from a Cruise Class Tradewinds boat  (Coral Dream) and there were 6 cabins. One was for the Captain and First Mate. The other 5 were for the passengers. 12 on board total.


----------

